# Joey 10/23/21



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

All that for one Blue about 8 or 10 lbs.
It was a beautiful day though. 
River is still full of sailcats. Be glad to see the season change so I can start catching fish again. Never seen a summer this bad.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Check out the pictures of my 2400 running in 18” of water and nothing but clean water behind it. I love the portabracket that’s on it. Way better than any jackplate.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

For the real sportsmen
not the haters
#bestofthebest/BobHarbison


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice pics Joey, I wish I would have gotten a jack plate for my boat when I bought it. The engine height is still wrong but it's close.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice pics Joey, I wish I would have gotten a jack plate for my boat when I bought it. The engine height is still wrong but it's close.


Thanks Bud
If you ever get serious about buying one, go with the portabracket instaed of a jackplate. It will set the motor back further. I can get mine up high enough that the hull will hit bottom before the motor does and still have water on the prop.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Not really worried about skinny water as much as the right cav plate height (performance).


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Not really worried about skinny water as much as the right cav plate height (performance).







This is all you. You can put it anywhere you want it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome back, dude. you over your mad? lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1083346
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love side scan. If the fish are not on I can just ride and look for hours and be entertained Great pics!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I assume the first pic of you bottom machine shows an old boat hull? About what size is it? I have never been on a boat with side scan


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> I assume the first pic of you bottom machine shows an old boat hull? About what size is it? I have never been on a boat with side scan


Murf that thing has been there for several years now. I keep thinking highwater will loose it but it’s hung in so far. The pictures kinda distort the image but you can see on the screen that it’s some sort of frame work. I believe it is either a large piece of deck or the floor of an old houseboat. Really looks like a houseboat floor.
As for sizing on side scan, your side to side distances on the screen are relatively close but length wise (up and down on the screen), can be stretched or compressed somewhat if the boat speed and screen speed aren’t matched right. But knowing I had them matched pretty close I would say that thing is 25-30’ long. If you were to really want to know I suppose you could scan it from two different 90deg angles and get a real close guesstimate.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Murf that thing has been there for several years now. I keep thinking highwater will loose it but it’s hung in so far. The pictures kinda distort the image but you can see on the screen that it’s some sort of frame work. I believe it is either a large piece of deck or the floor of an old houseboat. Really looks like a houseboat floor.
> As for sizing on side scan, your side to side distances on the screen are relatively close but length wise (up and down on the screen), can be stretched or compressed somewhat if the boat speed and screen speed aren’t matched right. But knowing I had them matched pretty close I would say that thing is 25-30’ long. If you were to really want to know I suppose you could scan it from two different 90deg angles and get a real close guesstimate.


Its crazy the stuff you can find with them and finding bait is a breeze locating where fish are (not biting lol) most of the time is supper fast. Those throw out buoys and a side scan sure make finding spots/tops/structure with fish easy.


----------

